# ENVIRONMENTAL MORNING



## 3gorgesdam (Oct 3, 2006)

Chap 30 and Chap 31 in CERM, for some reason I couldn't relate the materials inthese two chapters to what is listed in topics covered in the exam. Can someone help me here? Especially, what topics I should focus on in Chap 30 and Chap 31? I am pretty much done reading Chap 27 and 28. Thanks in advance.

Also, could someone provide a title of good reference book to take to the exam?


----------



## EL Nica PE (Oct 3, 2006)

For the Env, I will suggest to get more reference material then just the CERM.



> Also, could someone provide a title of good reference book to take to the exam?


I posted before it was edited


----------



## Road Guy (Oct 3, 2006)

cosigned cerm is week in ENV

I did find a few interesting ENV Appendixes stuck in the back..


----------



## GTScott (Oct 4, 2006)

I think a good Enviro textbook would be handy as I have found a number of good qualatative answers in there. The book I have it from Masters and is what I used in undergrad. I also have a water quality book that is not too bad.

I didn't think the CERM was too bad for ENV. It does greatly lack in Geotech though, IMO.


----------



## RIP - VTEnviro (Oct 4, 2006)

I have the same Intro to Envl Eng book from Masters, which is a great text that covers the basics. I first used it in a sophomore level principles class, and then broke it out throughout undergrad and grad when I needed to brush up on stuff.

It's hard to find a good water quality book. I had a couple books on water chem but that's way beyond what they'll ask. I mostly used some notes that the prof prepared for a few water quality classes I took. I guess he couldn't find a good book either.


----------

